# Favorite liquid soap vanished overnight



## carolkline777 (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been using a liquid soap for showers/face formulated for extremely sensitive skin. The soapmaker has disappeared. I want to make something that's as much like the original as possible. I'm not going to be selling it. So I have no idea what amounts to use when a quart would last me for a year. I've researched soapmaking enough to know that I might add an ingredient to the  mix that could react badly with something else. That said, here are the ingredients in descending order: distilled water, coconut oil, hemp oil, potassium hydroxide, oil of thyme, oil of oregano, sweet orange oil. Does anyone have a recipe with instructions on how to safely make something like this in a very small batch? Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 9, 2020)

Assuming the fats and KOH are listed in the correct order by descending weight, the recipe is probably something like 30-50% hemp seed oil with the balance being coconut oil. 

The diluted soap will probably be a water-thin mixture when diluted unless you use a cellulose-based thickener to increase the viscosity. It's also going to be a very drying soap with that much coconut oil -- 50% to 70% coconut is _way _higher than I'd normally use.

I'd make a batch using 300-500 grams total fats. Anything much smaller than 300 g of fats will be hard to mix with a stick blender IMO. I'd superfat at 2-3% and use a lye concentration of 25% (water:lye ratio of 3). 

You'll also need to know (or have a good estimate of) the purity of your KOH when you set up the recipe. I suggest using the recipe calc at https://www.soapmakingfriend.com/soap-making-recipe-builder-lye-calculator/ because it allows you to enter the actual purity of the KOH.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 13, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Assuming the fats and KOH are listed in the correct order by descending weight, the recipe is probably something like 30-50% hemp seed oil with the balance being coconut oil.
> 
> The diluted soap will probably be a water-thin mixture when diluted unless you use a cellulose-based thickener to increase the viscosity. It's also going to be a very drying soap with that much coconut oil -- 50% to 70% coconut is _way _higher than I'd normally use.
> 
> ...


Adding, please sign up on the soap calculator so you can save the recipe. I agree with DeeAnna on all points. Good luck.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 13, 2020)

This is one I like 
Coconut OIl 3%
Castor 25% 
Coco Butter 5%
Olive Oil or liquid Oil of choice to equal 30% I like Meadowfoam, Hemp, Sunflower infused with carrot or Canola for sensitive Skin 35%
lard or Palm Oil 32%
superfat 1%
my recipe is 80% water as % of oils 
I used to make this for a cancer patient and it was gentle enough for babies. You can also tweak to CO, but I never did. She liked it as is. Using lard would give it a pearl effect.


----------

